# Google italiano homepage



## edd080 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi there,
I have been recently noticing that in these past few days the google logo has been changed with the google italiano logo, but the rest of the words are in english, has the logo of google changed temporarily or is there a problem with my Internet Explorer browser. I have also deleted the temporarily files and cache from explorer,and logged on again to google, iam using XP SP2.

Thanks for any help in advance.
Edward.


----------



## edd080 (Dec 15, 2003)

Any answers ??


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

this may explain the google trouble.

Google has unceremoniously, and without comment, yanked its latest labs "project" after less than twenty four hours. In 'Google X' a software engineer had replaced the main text navigation bar on the Google home page with a Mac OS X-style dock. A row of eight icons zoomed and shrank as the mouse hovered over them, the row itself shuffling to make room for the expansion - exactly like Mac OS X's dock.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/03/17/google_x_files_disappear/


----------

